# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Anti-psychotica en anti-depressiva

## jops

hey hallo..
ik ben nieuw hier en ik slik 250 mg seroquel en 25 mg citalopram per dag.
heb deze combi nu een paar dagen en heb het gevoel alsof ik aan het trippen ben  :EEK!: ..
maar daar moet ik even doorheen wie heeft ook ervaringen met deze 2 verschillende soorten van medicijnen gebruik 
groetjes  :Smile:

----------


## vogeltje1990

HI,

nou niet in combinatie, wel apart maar seroquel niet in zo'n hoge dosering, hoezo wat voel je alsof je aan het trippen bent? je kunt je wat sloom voelen, had ik tenmindste en mijn pupillen werden kei groot, was wel grappig eigenlijk, verder hoorde ik alles, maar tergelijkertijd ook niks, misschien is het daarmee te vergelijken?

----------


## jops

Hai thks voor je Re.. :Smile: 
ja daar kun je het mee vergelijken klappertanden ook nog en idd heel wazig gevoel stond nie vast op mijn benen enz haha..
maar nu voelt het beter.
hoeveel gebruik je dan? groetjes  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem voor het slapengaan 300mg XR(retard) Seroquel en voel me daar prima bij; géén bijwerkingen!
Verder s'ochtends een AD > sipralexa 10mg; al jaren zéér goed mee!

----------


## jops

hey hallo..
soo das veel voor de nacht ,ik zit op 150 mg seroquel voor de nacht en 2x 50mg seroquel overdag en 20mg citalopram overdag..
ben wazige gevoel beetje kwijt ben alleen sinds die tijd mega vroeg wakker in de octend en dan begint dat gedenk weer pff.
fijn dat het je goed gaat op deze manier..groetjes

----------


## menm

hoi jops,

Ik slik het in combinatie met andere medicatie. 's avonds 600 mg voor het slapen gaan, ik slaap dan ook heel goed. Soms lijkt het net of ik dronken ben als ik het heb ingenomen, daarom blij dat ik het niet overdag hoef te nemen.

----------

